# Hunting in Alcona County



## TrailsEnd1011 (Oct 7, 2013)

As a child growing up I spent my summers with my Grandparents on Crooked Lake near Curran. During deer season my grandfather would take me deer hunting in the Hurron Forest off of the "Old Hardy Grade" As I approach 70yrs old I feel the urge to return to that area for one last deer hunt( Inow live in South Carolina) Just wondering if that area is open for hunting now days. I really don't care if I kill a deer, just would like to sit in the woods and remember some good days. Thanks for anny info.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Trailsend-

It most certainly is. I have not been around that way in a long time but I don't believe anything has changed. My father and I are on our way home from Curran as I post, had a great weekend a bit rainy but seen plenty of deer and the fall colors are coming along quickly. I hope you make the trip up there, nothing like old memories. Good luck. B 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

Hasnt changed much. We do our Deer Camp near Glennie every year for the same reason, family tradition. We dont kill tons of deer, but there is plenty out there. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TrailsEnd1011 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks alot. Do think I will make the trip. Trying to find a place to stay now. Alot of good memories fm around that area.


----------



## Spacepuppy (Apr 27, 2013)

I have hunted the Huron national forrest for 29 years, I love walking down the trail my dad and I made and looking at landmarks like the sapling that I tripped over almost 30 years ago it broke clean over but still survives to this day 

I hope you have a great time on your adventure 



Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Luckymike (Dec 1, 2010)

took the wife up to the cabin near McKinley to see the colors.Went down hardy gade and took a drive to Fairview.Everything is probably just as you remember it but just alot less deer.Ausable valley is a beautiful area.


----------

